# A World of Color



## TuesdayEve

These are some colorful shots taken over 
the years with my iPhone and iPad.


  

  

The last photo is just a candid shot in my 
kitchen...I loved the lines and colors


----------



## TuesdayEve

Here’s a few more... still getting the hang of uploading 
working on spacing


----------



## andrewclunn

That broken tattered leaf.  That image draws me in and has me asking so many questions.


----------



## escorial

i like the notion of colour being the main focus..cool shots


----------



## TuesdayEve

Today was warm and sunny, this lovely creature got 
stuck between the sliding glass door and screen door.
I left around noon and thought he would find his way 
out enventually as there is plenty of room for escape.
Meanwhile the temperature dropped twenty degrees
and became stormy. When I returned, this little guy 
was two inches from freedom at the edge of the screen 
but because of the temperature had hunkered down til 
at least morning. He’s very big and not average looking
at all.... any ideas?


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

TuesdayEve said:


> Today was warm and sunny, this lovely creature got
> stuck between the sliding glass door and screen door.
> I left around noon and thought he would find his way
> out enventually as there is plenty of room for escape.
> Meanwhile the temperature dropped twenty degrees
> and became stormy. When I returned, this little guy
> was two inches from freedom at the edge of the screen
> but because of the temperature had hunkered down til
> at least morning. He’s very big and not average looking
> at all.... any ideas?
> 
> View attachment 21684 View attachment 21683



Your little guy, errr or gal is a Carpenter Bee.


----------



## Underd0g

It looks to be a female. Males have white on their heads.


----------



## TuesdayEve

Thanks, I was semi-sure it was a bee and not a honey
bee...
A South wind warmed daybreak and
she was gone.


----------



## TuesdayEve

Shopping for lunch 
   

Also, the unfurling of spring


----------



## Firemajic

I love every one of these photos.... the colors are so bold and vibrant.... truly gorgeous, and proof that inspiration is everywhere....


----------



## TuesdayEve

Took this one just now....what do you see? And where 
is the common place it was taken?



Took these earlier today...I like to call it summer snow

 

Annual Cottonwood seeds


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

Looks to me like an aerial view of a river system.
Then again, our road surface is cracking up in a similar way.
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## escorial

Summer snow is very apt...cool pics


----------



## TuesdayEve

You’re right, it does look like a river system.... 
a deforested, barren landscape. While in Puerto Rico,
A visit to the southern part of the island, we
weaved through big hills for miles, dark grey, almost 
black... barren, with no vegetation, nothing! Stripped
away and now dead... most likey for profit....yea, that
kinda looks like it. 
It was taken in a parking lot last night. What caught 
my eye looked to me like a male profile holding a pig.
Crazy huh?


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

You can’t be that crazy, cos l can see it too, pigs snout halfway up on the right. Err right?


----------



## TuesdayEve

Yes... that’s right...can you see the dolphin head?

The pig is resting on the dophins head


----------



## TuesdayEve

As a beader, I’m attracked to and appriciate everything 
beaded, including the planning, preparation and process 
of creation to completion.
The Huichol Deer is a piece from the Huichol 
People of Mexico. Red=East, green=heaven, blue=South
rain and water, white=clouds, yellow and orange= sun.


----------



## TuesdayEve

A few Peter Max
  

 

Opinions?


----------



## TuesdayEve

Just discovered these lovelies today.
Anxious to try one....any advice?


----------



## Underd0g

TuesdayEve said:


> Just discovered these lovelies today.
> Anxious to try one....any advice?



Have one of your kids try one first.


----------



## TuesdayEve

Great idea, tho no kids of my own to bribe 
into experimentation


----------



## Underd0g

Look what I saw today:






*Lychee*

[FONT=&Verdana]A French study published in the Journal of Nutrition found that lychee has the second-highest level of heart-healthy polyphenols of all fruits tested - nearly 15% more than the amount found in grapes (cited by many as polyphenol powerhouses). The compounds may also play an important role in the prevention of degenerative diseases such as cancer. Serve by peeling or breaking the outer covering just below the stem; use a knife to remove the black pit. Add to stir-fries or skewer onto chicken kebabs to add a sweet, grapelike flavor.

[/FONT]


----------



## TuesdayEve

Wow, so that’s a lychee. I absolutely love the color of
the skin and spines. It’s a pearl of a fruit!! 
Have you tried one?

Rambutan is the name of the Malayan fruit
I posted earlier. Same method of eating as the lychee.
No sharp knife today but will let you know tomorrow 
how it tastes. I’ve been told sweet... or tart...go figure.
Thanks UnderdOg.


----------



## Underd0g

I just thought it was a coincidence that it was on my feed. One of 50 most nutritious foods.
My problem with new foods is that you can't be sure if the one you get is a good one.
What if the first watermelon you ever taste is a bad example of watermelon.
Try to find someone that has had one before. 
I can't eat bad cantaloupe.


----------



## TuesdayEve

These are the Puerto Rican version, can’t remember 
the name but eating method is the same...soft & sweet 
to the right are the seeds



The Rambutan: a soft white outer flesh, sweet tasting
I’ve had Japanese candy that tasted very similar.


----------



## TuesdayEve

Two days ago in the bus this showed up
on the seats....never found the source
you can’t see it but it’s 5or 6 seats
 



Ha ha, love when this happens!


----------



## escorial

another rainbow


----------



## TuesdayEve

Fresh from the tree


Apricots on the left and local plums in the right
it’s interesting how their color resembles the
marigolds.


----------



## bobo

That marigold there 
My neighbor used it to sprinkle on the salad :bee:


----------



## TuesdayEve

I’ll have to try that, thanks.


----------



## Underd0g

*In addition, marigold is used topically in order to:*


reduce diaper rash and protect sensitive skin.
decrease the appearance of discoloration due to scarring.
reduce unsightly varicose veins.
treat swollen bug bites.
treat burns.
reduce dermatitis and eczema.
reduce bruises.
heal infected cuts.

In the garden they repel aphids, Japanese beetles and tomato worms
They also provide vitamin A because it has carotene.


----------



## TuesdayEve

Two reasons I shot this series, one, I was wearing the
same color that day and two, I thought it too early for
Goldenrod to bloom.


----------



## TuesdayEve

This is our seasonal bus driver colorings posted on our 
wall at work.
 



This a close up of one of our talented artists who
improvised what he had to work with.


----------



## TuesdayEve

Here’s something different 

This is a photo taken through a microscope
with filters 
Box Turtle urine


----------



## Underd0g

TuesdayEve said:


> This a photo taken through a microscope
> with filters
> Box Turtle urine




You should enter that into a Whazzit Challenge where you show a segment of a photograph and people try to guess what it is.


----------



## escorial

turtle piss looks much better like that


----------



## Underd0g

TuesdayEve said:


> This is a photo taken through a microscope
> with filters
> Box Turtle urine



Here's an idea. Turn it into bathroom wallpaper and wait until it sells to reveal what it is.


----------



## TuesdayEve

These images were created by an artist I met and sat 
next to at an event last nite, Adriana Poterash.
Her exhibit was showing not far away, so afterwards,
I took a look....and was delighted, surprized, saddened
and even distressed, as somee of her work reflects 
atrocities in the Ukraine we Americans may not be aware
of, me in particular. These, are none of those. 
Hope you enjoy!


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

This lady certainly goes in for diversity, the top one is my favourite it’s beautiful.


----------



## Gumby

Those are lovely! I like the first one the best, the colors are fantastic and the composition feels right. Thank you for sharing those.


----------

